# Von H*re*söh*n und Mi****burten



## Mahoni-chan (4. Juni 2007)

Einen wunderschönen gutem Morgen werte Community,

ich weis, dass der Threadtitel sehr provokant ist, was er aber auch durchaus sein soll (er ist ja zensiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). In meinem Beitrag geht es nämlich genau um jenes...

In letzter Zeit fällt mir immer vermehrt auf, dass sich der allgemeine Sprachgebrauch verdammt weit weg von jedem angemessenem Verhalten distanziert. Es werden Wörter als selbstverständlich angesehen, die ich für die schlimmsten Schimpfworte überhaupt halte, etc...

Woher kommt das?
Kommt man einem irgendwie krumm, weil man sich seine lackierten Fingernägel falsch angeguckt hat, so wird man direkt „hs“ oder ähnliches genannt? Aber selbst wenn es nicht dieses feine Wort ist, so wird generell nur noch mit Schimpfworten und Beleidigungen um sich geworfen, so dass es ein Wunder ist, dass man überhaupt noch mit irgend jemandem normal reden kann...

Es ist auch nicht nur in WoW so, ganz im Gegenteil – überall ist es so. Ob Quake 3, CounterStrike (gut, da war es immer schon so...), oder  halt beliebige MMO, nirgendwo kann man sich mehr gediegen unterhalten, ohne von irgendeinem dumm angemacht zu werden.
Gegen die „normalen“ Beleidigungen alla Spasti und Arschloch sagt ja wirklich kaum einer etwas, aber wieso Hur***s*hn, etc?


Mal ehrlich, woher kommt das? 
Ich bin bei den aktuellen Musiktexten – bezogen auf Hip-Hop und Möchtegern-Rappern der deutschen Fraktion – echt nicht mehr auf dem laufenden. Kommt der Sprachgebrauch etwa aus den Musiktexten? Vorstellen jedenfalls könnte ich es mir, denn auch die ganze junge Fraktion, gemeint sind die 12-16 jährigen, legen genau diesen Sprachgebrauch an den Tag und vor allem in diesem Altersgebiet ist mittlerweile der Beliebtheitsgrad von Bushido und Co. sehr gestiegen...

Ich finde so etwas wirklich sehr schade und toleriere es auch in keiner Weise. Benutzt jmd. In meiner Gruppe solche Worte wird er gebeten sich zu entschuldigen und einen solchen Wortgebrauch nicht mehr anzuwenden, oder er fliegt, ausnahmslos...

Wie denkt Ihr darüber? Macht Ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen, oder stört es Euch gar nicht?

/discuss

Grüße, Mahoni


----------



## Shadowfly (4. Juni 2007)

Moin,

Ja leider ist das Heute so. Und ich muss sagen es ist nicht nur in Games so, nein auch auf der Stasse oder Einkaufzentrum wird das langsam gang und gebe.

War letzens einkaufen mit einen Freund von mir also er bei Laufen einer dieser "Möchtegern Hips Hopser" angestoßen hat (Zur info der Gang war breit genug aber sie wahren anscheint der Meinung er gehört ihnen ^^) naja der dreht sich dann rum un hat gleich losgelegt. Was für HS wir doch wären warum wir keine Augen im Kopfen und unsere Fetten Ärsche (Ja ok wir sind etwas breiter als Normal aber egal) nicht aus dem Weg schffen könnten usw weiter. Wir haben uns nur fragend angeschaut uns sind weiter gelaufen. Die Beleidigungen haben dann irgendwan mal aufgehört.

Aber ich finde sowas eigentlich nur traurig. 

Was Hip Hop und co an geht bin ich leider auch nicht auf dem Laufenden da ich Metal höre, aber ich glaube mal das es daran liegen kann. Und in WoW nun ja das ist es schon beinahe normal wenn man mal einen Tank für irgendwas Suche und 6 Leute Anschreibt dann sagen 2 Leute zu du nimmst denn ersten und sagst den 2ten "Sry haben schon einen" das da ein dan frag doch nicht du arsch kommt *leider*

Nun ja das waren meine Eindrücke 

MFG Shadow

Ps. Sry für die Rechtschreibfehler aber die Nacht war kurz und ich bin nicht ganz Fit ;-)


----------



## Melrakal (4. Juni 2007)

Ja, das liegt größtenteils an der total degenerierten deutschen Sprache, die in einem Großteil der Hip Hop-Texte verwendet wird. Aus gutem Grund wollte die Hamburger Jugendschutzbeauftragte beispielsweise das Bushido-Konzert verbieten. Nun darf es wohl nur unter strengen Auflagen und unter dem wachsamen Auge der Behörde stattfinden.

Ich finds erschreckend, wie arrogant Leute wie Bushido sich z.B. bei Kerner hinsetzen und meinen, sie würden nur die Sprache der Straße in ihre Texte aufnehmen... meiner Meinung nach gäbe es die "Sprache der Straße" aber ohne ihre Lieder überhaupt nicht in dem Umfang. Klar, Einwandererkinder haben in den letzten Jahren die Jugendsprache geprägt... das ist aber kein Grund das aufzugreifen ^^


----------



## Nimbrod (4. Juni 2007)

Salute *winks*

naja was deutschen hiphop betrifft ist es so das die indizierungs rate höher ist als die bei anderen  musikgenren.

was den umgangston betrifft ist es so das meine gilde... ähm sagen wir mal nen etwas herberen umgangston hat und ich unseren gildenchat ohne probleme das FSK18 symbolgeben könnte ^^ aber wir sehen das auch etwas lockerer  spaßgilde halt ^^ aber wenn es zu.. explicit/ausschweifend wird habe ich als offi auch kein problem jmd ne sendepause zu geben (das längste was ich je verteilt habe war 30min redepause im gildenchat) und wenn ich nen raid leite habe ich auch kein problem wenn sichda einer zu krass daneben benimmt ihn einfach aus dem raid zuwerfen.

mir ist es auch auf gefallen das die verbalen auseinander-setzungen sich auf eine ebene verschieben wo es keinen respekt gibt. das ist mir auch bei anderen gilden aufgefallen z.B. in einem anderen gilden ts wo sich gilden memberder gilde richtig zur sau gemacht haben obwohl gildenfremde im ts waren. Mirs egal gewesen aber wenn das meine member gewesen wären hätten die erstmal ne standpauke von mir gehört.

woran die genauen ursachen leigen des nivau verfalls kann ich dir ehrlich nicht sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Nimbrod


----------



## Hain (4. Juni 2007)

Der ton im Wow ist wirklich unter aller Sau.

Dies war einer der Gründe, warum meine Freundin und ich uns entschlossen haben, eine eigene Gilde zu gründen. Das witzige dabei ist, dass es zumindest auf unserem Server einen riesen Anklang gefunden hat und unsere Gilde sich als Hort der Harmonie und des anständigen Miteinanders auf einem total chaotischen Server entwickelt hat.

Deshalb mein Tipp an alle, die auch vom Kellerniveau der Sprache ihrer Mitspieler angenervt sind: Sucht Euch eine Gilde mit einem deutlich höheren Altersdurchschnitt (>25) und so Probleme sind aus der Welt. Falls Ihr keine Gilde findet, gründet ne eigene. Die Mitglieder kommen von ganz allein.


----------



## Satanhimself (4. Juni 2007)

an mir muss einiges vorbei gegangen sein ...
mir wurde noh nie eins von den oben genannten wörten an den kopf gewurfen

und selbst wenn ignoe /gquit was is daran so schwer einfach der kiddiekacke ausm weg gehen

irgendwann werden sie kappieren das es so nicht geht


----------



## b1ubb (4. Juni 2007)

Hip Hop texte hin oder her, 

es hat halt einfach alles mit dem sozialem umfeld zu tun,

ich selber höre fast NUR deutschen hip hop
und in meinem wortschatz wird sicher nicht einfach mal so ein ja du schei* hs oder rauskommen,
weil ich ganz anders argumentieren kann, und ich weiß mir sicher zu helfen, als mit solchen schimpfwörter 
oder texte.

ich glaube das kommt dann alles von zuhause, Eltern, freunde, familie usw.
hip hop trägt nur einen kleinen beitrag dazubei, wenn überhaupt ... 

meine meinung, aber jeder sieht das natürlich anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mahoni-chan (4. Juni 2007)

Das wird leider niemals der Fall sein @Satanhimself
Leute, welche diese vulgäre Sprache benutzen, denen ist es egal was andere denken und wie diese es empfinden. Es wird immer "dumme" geben, die mit jenen in eine Gruppe gehen, ihnen bei Quests helfen, etc...

Wobei ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen - das schießt mir gerade so durch den Kopf - so kommen gerade diese Wörter derzeit relativ nahe an den englischen Sprachgebrauch heran..
"son of a bitch" und "you bastard" - haben dort einen ganz, ganz anderen "Stellenwert", als es die wortgetreuen Übersetzungen hierzulande hätten. Ich weis selber nicht woran es liegt, jedoch empfinde ich selbst diese englishe Vulgarsprache als überhaupt nicht so schlimm :ß Auch wenn ich diese selbst nicht benutze wirkt es bei mir komplett anders als ein simples "hs", etc...


----------



## Oladiwaldfee (4. Juni 2007)

Ich oute mich dannn mal. Ich höre HipHOp aber anscheinend pflege ich einen guten Umgang denn ich bin ingame noch nie und im RL seid Jahren nicht mehr so betitelt worden. Wundert mich eigentllich... wenn ich so darüber nachdenke bin ich in einer Wohngegend aufgewachsen in der man als erstes Steine schmeissen lernt.

Ingame gibt es eine nette Ignore-funktion auf die ich jeden setzen würde der nicht über einen aussreichenden Sprachschatz verfügt um sich angemessen auszudrücken. Im RL... tja da gibts die Funktion wirklich nicht. Da hilft nur Verständnis aufzubringen für unsere im "Sprachgebrauch" beschränkten Mitbürger, denn was klein und unwichtig ist macht halt gerne auf dicke Hose  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  . Aber kommt der Gebrauch von Schimpfwörtern aus der Musik? mh... HipHop ist nicht gleich HipHop....  für mich hat HipHop Texte mit Aussage und Sinn, HipHop ist die Kunst mit Sprache zu jonglieren. Und dann gibts da Machwerke die sich auch HipHop nennen von bspw. Bushido (mittlerweile macht er ja mehr Pop für die Bravo-Generation). Das ist ein Unterschied wie Scooter und Techno  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Unterschied zwischen HipHop und Pop ist das der Pop von Produzenten geprägt wird, der HipHop aber vom Konsumenten. HipHop hat seinen Anfang in Kellern und Kleinen Clubs und das merkt man auch heute noch, während Pop im Tonstudio geboren wurde. Was ich damit sagen möchte ist das sich HipHop zwei Märkte erschlossen hat: die breite Masse der HipHop Hörer die aus einem "durschnittlichen" Umfeld kommt und die, die aus einem "sozialschwachen" Umfeld kommt (das in Deutschland mittlerweile garnicht mehr so klein ist). An dieses Umfeld richtet sich der langsam aus den USA rüberschwappende "Gangsta-Rap" (glaubt mir.... er ist noch lange nicht da). Diese Musik trifft auf einen Hörer der deprimiert und mit seiner Situation unzufrieden ist. Klar läuft dieser dann aggressiver durch die Gegend... immerhin gehts jedem anderen besser als Ihm. Also fängt er an Musik über Leute zu hören die seine Situation beschreiben und Ihm erzählen Ihnen gehts genauso dreckig (manche haben das viell. wirklich auch so erlebt, bei vielen ist es aber nur Image).

Nicht jeder Hopper kennt sich also mit H`s und deren S aus oder ist mit diversen Mi****burten per Du.
Und nicht jeder Csler greift im RL zu Papas Bleispritze und veranstaltet ein Columbine.
Es rennen auch nicht alle Wowler in Ihrer Freizeit in selbstgenähten Klamotten und angeklebten Ohren durch den Wald oder?

Der vermehrte Gebrauch von Schimpfwörtern liegt in der Gesellschaft begründet, je geringer die Akzeptanz ist, desto jünger werden die Nutzer. Das ist wie das heimliche Rauchen... wers tut und das möglichst früh, ist cool. Mit dem Alter legt sich das wieder.

Ach ja... nicht jeder der euch Hs oder Mis****burt nennt meint das böse.... viell. denkt er auch einfach er hat in euch einen Verwandten vor sich und begrüßt euch? Grüßt doch einfach mal nett zurück.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oh ja.... fürs Klischee: Peace Nigga! Ich bin raus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/ just my two cents


----------



## Mahoni-chan (4. Juni 2007)

haha ola xD
Aber mich bitte nicht missverstehen, mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass der "HipHop" genau diese 2 Seiten hat... 
Die Texte ansich sind ja auch "OK" und sprechen gewisse Themen an, die einfach sonst niemand nennt, jedoch fällt mir halt auch auf, dass eben der vulgäre Sprachgebrauch in diesem "Genre" sehr alltäglich ist.


----------



## b1ubb (4. Juni 2007)

Mahoni-chan schrieb:


> haha ola xD
> Aber mich bitte nicht missverstehen, mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass der "HipHop" genau diese 2 Seiten hat...
> Die Texte ansich sind ja auch "OK" und sprechen gewisse Themen an, die einfach sonst niemand nennt, jedoch fällt mir halt auch auf, dass eben der vulgäre Sprachgebrauch in diesem "Genre" sehr alltäglich ist.



naja und wenn diese wörter alltäglich sind, trotzdem zählt immernoch die reife dazu bei.
weil nicht jeder hiphopper (mich miteinbezogen) solche wörter in den mund nimmt,
ich glaube da könnte ich mir meine arbeit dann aufzeichenen und stempeln gehen =)


----------



## Denji (KdV) (4. Juni 2007)

Kann nur sagen was man da von 12 Jährigen hört, ist einfach schlimm.
Die beleidigen schon Erwachsene mit Hs usw.
In RL!
In unserer Gilde fallen auch Wörter aber bis Hs kommts fast nie, und meistens machen wirs nur zum spass und dass wissen die auch^^

Ich kann nur sagen ist erschreckend wies in Games un RL abgeht...
Ich spiel auf einem RP Server (!) und bekomme fast Täglich Hs zu hören...

In RL stelle ich die Kiddys zu rede in WoW is /igno einfacher.

PS: Ich bin 16 1/2 und ich versuche immer möglichst normal zu reden.


----------



## Oladiwaldfee (4. Juni 2007)

Klar ist er das Mahoni. Aber schau dir mal an was das für Konsumenten sind. Mit diesem "Gangsta-Gehabe"  plustern Sie ihr Ego auf. Wer am Boden liegt, oder denkt das er das tut und kein Land mehr sieht weil mieser Abschluss und kein Job in Aussicht der wird "beißen" und jeden versuchen auf Abstand zu halten damit niemand sieht wie "bescheiden" es Ihm wirklich geht. (Oo Monstersatz) Je kompakter die Fassade und je unnahbarer er wirkt desto normaler und sicherer fühlt er sich unter gleichgesinnten, das transportiert er dann auch nach aussen wo er auf Menschen trifft die sich Ihres Wertes und Ihrer Zukunft bewusst sind und deshalb auf ein solches Auftreten verzichten können. Also wird er wieder unsicher und muss sein Gegenüber entwerten. Das tut er mit für Ihn möglichst "Ehrbeleidigenden" Ausdrücken àla " Dein Mudda!" oder halt HS. Im Grunde sind das alles Dackel.... drängt man so eine "Teppichratte" in eine Ecke, also in eine Situation in der Sie nicht mehr die Kontrolle haben, im übertragenen Sinn weil Sie sich unterlegen fühlen.... dann werden Sie kläffen was das Zeug hält.



Für schrieb:


> Kann nur sagen was man da von 12 Jährigen hört, ist einfach schlimm.
> Die beleidigen schon Erwachsene mit Hs usw.
> In RL!
> In unserer Gilde fallen auch Wörter aber bis Hs kommts fast nie, und meistens machen wirs nur zum spass und dass wissen die auch^^




Schon mal versucht nem Kind zu erklären wo Spass anfängt und Spass aufhört? Entweder man ist konsequent mit seinem Sprachgebrauch oder man hört auf sich zu wundern.

Würde ich so einen Umgangston in Gegenwart meiner Eltern an den Tag legen hätte ich 4,5 Sekunden

1,5 Sekunden der ziemlich großen Hand meines Vaters ausszuweichen
 3   Sekunden mich zu ducken bevor mir mein Koffer um die Ohren fliegt.


----------



## Mahoni-chan (4. Juni 2007)

> Würde ich so einen Umgangston in Gegenwart meiner Eltern an den Tag legen hätte ich 4,5 Sekunden
> 
> 1,5 Sekunden der ziemlich großen Hand meines Vaters ausszuweichen
> 3 Sekunden mich zu ducken bevor mir mein Koffer um die Ohren fliegt.


Wobei mir dazu eine köstliche Situation einfällt xD
Einmal im TS - ich über Boxen (Kopfschmerzen un so xD) - regt sich ein Kollege tierisch über einen anderen Spieler auf - 20 Minuten lvl 70 vs 35 gegange@strangle - und ihm rutscht "Boah son drecks Hur***ohn" raus und meine Mutter hats gehört ^^

Sie krallt sich mein Headset und Maus und erteilt den sowas von eine Predigt, das könnt ihr euch ned vorstellen ^^
Fand die Aktion echt genial und er hat es sich aber auch gemerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(PS: Fragt mich blos ned, woher meine mom wusste, welche Taste ich zum Sprechen nutze Oo)


Davon mal ab:
Der Sprachgebrauch auf der Straße ist ja das schlimmste überhaupt. Der Respekt geht verloren, etc...
Und wenn ich dann Rapper wie Bushido singen höre "blabla abschluss hab ich ned, blabla f*cken tu ich trotzdem die bitch blablabl abla und geld hab ich auch blablabl UND MEINE ELTERN SIND STOLZ AUF MICH" - ja ne genau, so sieht das aus...
Und die ganze ungebildete Jugend nimmt das auf und denkt, sie könnten es ebenso schaffen. Dann fehlt der Abschluss, unser eins zahlt denen das AL-Geld und der Teufelskreis nimmt seinen lauf.
Das soziale Umfeld wird - in den meisten Fällen - schlimmer, ebenso der Sprachgebrauch und die Chance auf einen Job...

/sad


----------



## Anderoth (4. Juni 2007)

1) Diese Wörter hört man nicht nur von 12 Jährigen sondern auch Kindergartenkindern schon.
Ich bin durch Zufall mal an einem Spielplatz vorbei gekommen auf meinem Nachhauseweg und da zertritt ein Kind dem anderen die Sandburg(Die beiden waren vielleicht 5 Jahre alt höchstens 6).
Was mich aber erschreckt ist die Tatsache dass das Opfer den Zerstörer mit H*re*sohn beleidigt hat.
Es erschreckt mich wenn Kinder in diesem Alter solche Worte in den Mund nehmen.

2)Diese Jugendlichen werden keinen Wortschatz haben der großgenug ist um andere Wörter anstatt HS und co. aus ihrem Mund rauszubringen und dann wird dieser beleidigende Umgangston alltäglich leider.


----------



## Amarillo (4. Juni 2007)

Schau doch einmal in die Medien:

Die Musik wird durch zurückgebliebene möchtegern Strassen-Hip-Hopper geprägt, welche zu allem überfluss durch mangelnen Wortschatz glänzen.

Das Fernsehen und sein Nachmittagsprogramm geben auch ihren Teil dazu. Fernsehen von Bekloppten und Asozialen für Bekloppte und Asoziale. Siehe Talkshows.

Als Berliner sehe ich das Problem auch durch Problemkinder aus Migrantenfamilien verursacht.


----------



## MrFlix (4. Juni 2007)

Kommt tatsächlich hauptschächlich von der neuen Deutschen Hip-Hop "Kultur".
Rapper ala Bushido, Sido etc. sind Vorbilder für die Jugend(Vorrangig Ausländer), warum ist mir schleierhaft.

Kann aber kein Hauptgrund sein.
Ich hab für gewöhnlich mein Fenster offen wenn ich am Pc hock(Luft und so halt xD), unsere Nachbarskinder und alles was da drausen rumhüpft legt einen Sprachgebrauch an den Tag das is der Wahnsinn.
Kommt mir fast schon so vor als würden die jeden Tag irgent ein neues Wort kennen lernen.
Schon ganz schön krass wenn die 7 jährigen Kids drausen rumrennen und schreien "Fuck You, Arschloch"...(wtf mit 7 lol ? xD).
Also auch durch Mundpropaganda kommt dieser Sprachgebrauch an die Leute.

Und ich sehe "normale" Beleidigung wie Spasti, Arschloch etc. alles andere als Normal an...regt mich immer tierisch auf wenn irgentwer im Chat was fragt und als Antwort nur: "Halts Maul du Spasti" zu hören (oder zu lesen) bekommt.

Just my 2 Cents.


----------



## Trigga (4. Juni 2007)

Oladiwaldfee schrieb:


> Im Grunde sind das alles Dackel.... drängt man so eine "Teppichratte" in eine Ecke, also in eine Situation in der Sie nicht mehr die Kontrolle haben, im übertragenen Sinn weil Sie sich unterlegen fühlen.... dann werden Sie kläffen was das Zeug hält.
> Schon mal versucht nem Kind zu erklären wo Spass anfängt und Spass aufhört? Entweder man ist konsequent mit seinem Sprachgebrauch oder man hört auf sich zu wundern.



Ok hast du denn schonmal versucht mit den "Teppichratten" zu diskutieren?
Das macht man 2 min und dann hat man entweder die Faust von seinem Gegenüber in der Fresse oder man hat die Faust von ihm und seinen Kollegen in der Fresse. Das schlimme hierbei ist das wenn man sich zu wehr setzt und man siegt, kann man die nächsten Tage nicht mehr vor die Tür da dann 20 Mann auf einen lauern.


----------



## MrFlix (4. Juni 2007)

Trigga schrieb:


> Ok hast du denn schonmal versucht mit den "Teppichratten" zu diskutieren?
> Das macht man 2 min und dann hat man entweder die Faust von seinem Gegenüber in der Fresse oder man hat die Faust von ihm und seinen Kollegen in der Fresse. Das schlimme hierbei ist das wenn man sich zu wehr setzt und man siegt, kann man die nächsten Tage nicht mehr vor die Tür da dann 20 Mann auf einen lauern.



Dito...

Hab mich mal mit 2en vorm Kino angelegt weil sie irgentwas von mir wollten...fängt der Depp an mich zu schubsen, frag ich ihn was los ist, auf einmal kommen 12 andere von der Sippe um die Ecke.

Naja zum Glück wars sehr belebt da und da hätten Sie sich eh nichts getraut =P


----------



## Amarillo (4. Juni 2007)

wird langsam hier politisch was?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melrakal (4. Juni 2007)

Hm... ich verschieb den Thread mal nach "Gott & die Welt", da es hier wohl Allgemein um den Sprachgebrauch in Spielen und der realen Welt geht, nicht nur um WoW ^^

Und nur als Hinweis: Wir dulden diese "Ghettosprache" hier im Forum nicht, sollte hoffentlich jedem klar sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traveller (4. Juni 2007)

Zum Glück habe ich persönlich bisher keinerlei derartige Erfahrungen in WoW gemacht. Ok, manches Mal liest man in einem Channel irgendwelche Sprüche, aber direkt habe ich noch nichts" abbekommen"... vielleicht auch , weil ich nicht der PvP-Spieler bin. Da geht ja scheinbar schnell jemand durch die Decke.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In RL finde ich es schon teilweise bedenklich, was da so abgeht.  Die Wortwahl an sich ist schon übel genug, aber noch schlimmer finde ich, was da eigentlich an Mangel an Respekt und "Mir-doch-Egal-Haltung" dahinter steckt. Ich stelle immer wieder in meinem Bekanntenkreis fest, das vieles seine Grundlagen im Umgang im engsten Familienkreis hat... fängt es da schon an, schräg zu laufen, kippt die Sache " drausen" umso schneller ab. 

Traveller


----------



## Hain (4. Juni 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> wird langsam hier politisch was?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na und? Problem damit?

Bis jetzt erkenne ich nur die alltagsbeobachtungen einiger Jugendlicher. Ich finds interessant.


----------



## Traveller (4. Juni 2007)

btw... schade, daß dieses posting in diese Abteilung verlegt würde. Ich vermute, die anfangs  "angesprochenen" WoWler mit der heftigen Sprachwahl werden sich hierher kaum verirren. Es hätte mich interessiert, ob oder was da vielleicht da aus dieser Ecke mal als Kommentar gekommen wäre.

Traveller


----------



## Amarillo (4. Juni 2007)

Hain schrieb:


> Na und? Problem damit?
> 
> Bis jetzt erkenne ich nur die alltagsbeobachtungen einiger Jugendlicher. Ich finds interessant.



Ich ja auch! Aber dadurch is der Thread nun leider im falschen Forum!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melrakal (4. Juni 2007)

Für mein Empfinden sprach der TE nicht WoW im Speziellen an, sondern als ein Beispiel von vielen.

Sollte die Resonanz hier allerdings sinken, kann man gern drüber nachdenken, den Thread wieder ins WoW-Forum zu verschieben.

PS: 


> angesprochenen" WoWler mit der heftigen Sprachwahl


Die neigen normalerweise nicht dazu, etwas hier im Forum zu verfassen, geschweige denn etwas sinnvolles zu einer Diskussion beizutragen. Du findest sie eher bei den Flames/Spams in den Kommentaren zu Items/Quests/etc.pp. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mahoni-chan (4. Juni 2007)

Ich habe den Post im WoW-Forum verfasst, da dort einfach die breitere Masse zu erreichen ist. Hierhin verirren sich eher weniger die Leute, die ich erreichen möchte.
Es sollte darum gehen, dass sich vor allem die Leute, welche sich der Sprache ermächtigen, mal selber an die Nase fassen und nachdenken. So dass die Möglichkeit besteht die deutsche Sprache Stück für Stück zu retten. Auch wenn das Publikum hier nicht das größte ist.

Wo man säht, da wächst... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (4. Juni 2007)

Und wenn es keine Schimpfwörter mehr gibt, werden einfach irgendwelche wörter erfunden. boon, noob  und was weiss ich alles!


----------



## glacios (4. Juni 2007)

Mahoni-chan schrieb:


> Ich habe den Post im WoW-Forum verfasst, da dort einfach die breitere Masse zu erreichen ist. Hierhin verirren sich eher weniger die Leute, die ich erreichen möchte.
> Es sollte darum gehen, dass sich vor allem die Leute, welche sich der Sprache ermächtigen, mal selber an die Nase fassen und nachdenken. So dass die Möglichkeit besteht die deutsche Sprache Stück für Stück zu retten. Auch wenn das Publikum hier nicht das größte ist.
> 
> Wo man säht, da wächst...
> ...



Dein Anliegen ist ja schön und gut, aber erstens sind dann solche "Sünder" auch nicht gewillt, solch eine lange und theoretische Diskussion durchzulesen und zweitens selbst wenn, hätten sies schon nachn paar Minuten vergessen (das ist wie in der Schule - Moralpredigt des Lehrers - Gong - Pause - Let´s talk about Sex n´Bushido 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

Tja und zum Thema:
Die Gesellschaft befindet sich nunmal im Wandel. Wir "Alten" haben eben noch ganz andere Wertvorstellungen; heutzutage wachsen die Kinder ja eigentlich ohne Werte auf. Das, was zählt, ist wie sie bei den anderen Kindern/Teenies ankommen. Also ein auf dicke Hose machen ist nun mal cool bei denen und das erreichste eben nur durch immer neue, unaufgebrauchte Methoden seien es nun noch härtere Schimpfwörter oder "gangstamäßige" Handlungen. Hauptsache du rebellierst gegen alles. Bei uns wars damals ja genauso, nur haben wir die Eltern schon mit viel einfacheren Mitteln schockiert. Das was bei uns cool war ist heute "schw*l". Dagegen kann man nichts machen außer zu ignorieren und warten bis diese Leute erwachsen werden, dann hört das nämlich automatisch auf. Oder warten bis HS  und Mi*geb*rt in die normale Sprache einfließt (zb beim Bewerbungsbespräch) und es dann bei den Kindern wieder cool ist danke und bitte zu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Guria/Galika (4. Juni 2007)

das mit den boon und noob als schimpfwort hab ich schon oft im chat gesehn^^
nur ist es mir ein rätsel warum man gleich als noob also neuling bezeichnet wird obwohl man mal nen magier statt einen schurken für eine instanz sucht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber da gibt es solche experten die nach dem ignorieren einen twink erstellen bzw umloggen und einen heftige schimpfwörter an den kopf schmeißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vote 4 account ignore funktion , schade das nach den vielen threads darüber im vorschläge-forum von blizz (noch) nichts passiert ist

da frage ich mich immer , muss so eine sch**ße (^^) pardon so ein mist sein? ich sage zu meinen mitmenschen nicht auch gleich noob wenn ich für die eine oder andere tätigkeit nicht gebraucht werde :O

ich denke altersbeschränlung in einer gilde ist nicht notwendig , das geistige alter zählt doch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bevor man jemanden invitet sollte man vllt mal ne runde ins ts und eine instanz machen da findet man sehr schnell heraus was für ein typ der bewerber ist und ob er solche wörter oft benutzt oder nicht *g*

selbst in einem spiel kann man doch vernünftigere wörter benutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 deswegen spiele ich im moment gerne auf ein Rp server , der chat dort ist echt erfrischend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so machen instanzen erst richtig spaß


----------



## Hoazl (4. Juni 2007)

Hi,
ich habs auf meinem Server diesbezogen ziemlich ruhig - wahrscheinlich weil wir so wenig Allys sind *grinsgrins*^^
Im RL erleb ich sowas eigentlich selten, aber es liegt sicher ua auch an den neudeutschen Hip-Hoppern. Deren Sprachgebrauch ist echt nicht meins...
Ich selbst versuche mein Sprachniveau immer möglichst hoch zu halten, sei es ingame oder im RL... und das obwohl ich in einem Monat "erst" 16 werde...

MFG
Hoazl


----------



## Mädchenteam (5. Juni 2007)

> Würde ich so einen Umgangston in Gegenwart meiner Eltern an den Tag legen hätte ich 4,5 Sekunden
> 
> 1,5 Sekunden der ziemlich großen Hand meines Vaters ausszuweichen
> 3   Sekunden mich zu ducken bevor mir mein Koffer um die Ohren fliegt.



Hehe, die alten Hausmittel haben doch was fürsich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mgh (5. Juni 2007)

Also dann mal los ;D !!

Als erstes möchte ich gleich einmal zitieren:

Was Hip Hop und co an geht bin ich leider auch nicht auf dem Laufenden da ich Metal höre, aber ich glaube mal das es daran liegen kann.

^^ du schreibst noch kann ist auch ok aber ich find das ziehmlich verallgemeint klar wenn man als Deutschsprachiger; Hip-Hop hört sind die ersten gedanken mal Sido Bushido und wie die kleinen Kätzchen noch so heissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ist auch kein wunder bei dem negativen was man über diese personen in den medien hört!!!
Und ehrlich gesagt Kotzt es mich an >verzeiht<  wie ihr so denken könnt wo man das selbe mit euch und spielen macht (alle sind computersüchtig,Fett, etc) was ich damit sagen will ist das immer alle schrein wenns um einen selbst geht aber dann genauso alles verallgemeinen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich glaube jeder rasstet mal aus und fängt zu schimpfen an ist ja auch etwas ganz normales  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber es wird immer asoziale geben die meinen mit so ner sprache cool hart oder sonstwas zu sein
diese leute seh ich jeden tag zu 100 auf der strasse.
Wie cool man nicht als 12 jähriger sein kann wenn man ne tschik im mund hat euda sagt und aufn gehsteig spuckt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also wenn die sich schon so auf der strasse benehmen kannst dir ja mal vorstellen wie die im internet in foren usw anonym schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hat meiner meinung nach nichts mit rebellieren zu tun sondern einfach nur mit blödheit und langeweile  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und mann kann echt nur hoffen das sich das mit dem alter legt sonst seh ich schwarz für die zukunft



und zu den noob auch noch schnell was:
ich finde das eigentlich recht witzig als wort kommt natürlich immer darauf an in welchen zusammenhang man es benutzt ;D

solang es leute gibt die sich über h sohn und das ganze zeugs aufregen ist ja alles ok

in diesem sinn viel spass ich trink jetzt noch nen kaffee und fahr in die arbeit

mfg
MGH

Ps: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 THX für den kommentar  mit dem: nicht jeder wowler rennt mit selbst genähten kleidern und aufgeklebten ohren durch den wald!!

ich lach jetzt noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Centekhor (5. Juni 2007)

Also wir leiden in der Arbeit auch immer an nem temporären Torett-Syndrom ^^
Aber das machen wir halt nur unter Arbeitskollegen und die wissen auch, wie das gemeint is ...

Zum eigentlichen Thema: Du triffst da Kinder, Jugendliche und Erwachsene, die kaum richtig lesen und schreiben können .... aber Hauptsache einen auf Dicke Hose Machen und andere Dumm anmachen ... bekommen Sie dann paar auf die Löffel, dann rücken sie gleich mit Verstärkung an, weil im unrecht sein geht ja gar ned ...
*rolleyes*

Sorry, die haben keine Haare am S*** und wollens nur ned zugeben!


----------



## Anderoth (5. Juni 2007)

Mich regt diese Verallgemeinerung auch auf.
Ich höre auch Hip-Hop von Bushido, Eminem und co. wenn die Lieder gut sind aber ich beleidige doch auch nicht jeden der mir über den Weg läuft.

@Centekhor Du hast auch recht bis auf dein, ich zitiere, "Sorry, die haben keine Haare am S*** und wollens nur ned zugeben!".
Ich glaube nicht das das was mit der Behaarung des Geschlechtsorgans zu tun hat sondern mit Psyche, Erziehung und Umfeld.


----------



## Mahoni-chan (5. Juni 2007)

Da du wohl noch eine richtige Erziehung genießen durftest? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie bereits öfters erwähnt ist es zum Großteil das soziele Umfeld einer jeden Person. Das Umfeld prägt mehr als alles andere, nur wenn man genug eigene stärke besitzt, kann man sich dem abwenden und man selbst bleiben.
Die Musik trägt nur dazu bei, dass Leute von den Texten/Inhalten geprägt werden, es ist in den seltesten Fällen ein Auslöser!


----------



## Centekhor (6. Juni 2007)

Anderoth schrieb:


> @Centekhor Du hast auch recht bis auf dein, ich zitiere, "Sorry, die haben keine Haare am S*** und wollens nur ned zugeben!".
> Ich glaube nicht das das was mit der Behaarung des Geschlechtsorgans zu tun hat sondern mit Psyche, Erziehung und Umfeld.


Ich könnte auch sagen dass sie ihr mangelndes Selbstwertgefühl kompensieren (wollen)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber das entspricht im allgemeinen nicht meinem "ausdrucksstarken" Sprachstil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (6. Juni 2007)

"Eigenlob stinkt!"


----------



## Gutgolf LeMagier (7. Juni 2007)

Also ich muss dir ja erstmal volkommen beipflichten, jedoch ist der allgemeine Sprachgebrauch in Deutschland mittlerweile sowas von "verbuggt" dass es an sich ziemlich schwierig ist zu erkennen was ist "förmlich" und was nicht. Ich meine ich kann mich durchaus eloquent äußern und tue dies auch sehr gerne, weil ich es einfach eine schönere form der Sprache finde, jedoch, wer macht das heutzutage schon, Worte wie "Alda" "Digga" und "Fjeden" sind doch heute an der Tagesordnung.

Allerdings ist solcherleich Sprachgebrauch mehr unter uns Jugendlichen verbreitet ...  und ich bin auch der Ansicht das sich das mit dem Alter legt, ich meine, ein 40 Jähriger der die Worte "Was, das is ja ne abgefu*** krasse Schei**" benutzt ist eher lächerlich als ernstzunehmen. 

Des weiteren ist das auch Generationsbedingt, zocker und icq Sprache ist heutzutage ja so ziemlich alltäglich, nur muss ich sagen finde ich die benutzung des wortes, oder besser gesagt, des lautes "LOL" trotz alledem sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig, und wenn sich jemand nicht gewählt und vernünftig ausdrücken kann, dann sollte man sich auch nicht mit dieser Person unterhalten, so einfach ist das.

Mfg Gutgolf


----------



## Droog (7. Juni 2007)

... spannende diskussion.

also mir ist die "umgangssprache" in WoW egal. 
sprache ist ausdruck des geistes, und wenn da ein vollpfosten an der tastatur sitzt, kommt halt nur grütze raus. das hat für mich nix mit hiphop zu tun.  ich hasse /ignore. ich geh' so leuten dann einfach aus'm weg, spiele nicht mit ihnen, geh in keine grp oder gilde wo die drin sind, basta.

aber die fascho-sprüche die ich auf "Echsenkessel" mal (2 abende) vor der bank in ogrimmar anhören musste, wo sich  leute einloggen, nur um "S*** Heil" zu brüllen, rassistische Witze machen, ... das nervte mich paar mal, aber richtig (und das hat sicher nix mit Horde zu tun- ich spiele nie nen Ally ... weiss nicht ob's da genau so deppen auch gibt). da hab ich auch auf /shout gemacht, bis sie weggingen. gm-tickets schreiben mag ich auch nicht - ich muss ja mit denen spielen, nicht der.

meine meinung


----------



## Monolith (7. Juni 2007)

Droog schrieb:


> (und das hat sicher nix mit Horde zu tun- ich spiele nie nen Ally ... weiss nicht ob's da genau so deppen auch gibt)



Solche Deppen hat jeder Server. Das sind allerdings diese Leute, die ihren Account sowieso einfrieren lassen, bzw. WoW aufhören zuspielen und dann meinen in den Städten Sachen zuschreien, von denen sie mal gehört haben das sie unmoralisch sind und damit nun ihr (sehr niedriges) geistiges Alter beweisen...:>

Naja, auf jeden Fall nicht soviel auf die Hippen-Hopper schimpfen - die sind wirklich nicht vollständig an der Verblödung der Sprache schuld


----------



## Gelena (8. Juni 2007)

Ich persönlich kann dem nicht zustimmen, dass deutscher Hip Hop die heutige Jugendsprache geprägt hat. Eher der sog. deutsche "Gangsta-Rap", mit Bushido und Co.

Der gute deutsche Hip Hop, genannt seien Die Beginner, Fanta4 etc hat darauf sicherlich keinen großen Einfluss. Da hatten die Texte wenigstens noch Kritik ans System, Zukunft. Heutzutage geht es sich doch nur noch um "Der hat den beleidigt, Alter".

Alte Zeiten zurück, bitte


----------



## OdSt (10. Juni 2007)

Das ist echt ein grosses Problem. Ich finde ohne diesen Gangster-kram wäre die Welt viel schöner.
Stellt euch das mal vor, keine Vollidiot der rumlabert wie geil Bushido ist und das er aus einem ultra
hartem Ghetto kommt wäre das nicht wundervoll. Zugegeben ist gibt auch guten deutschen Hip Hop z.B.
die Fantastischen Vier, die ich manchmal auch höre, doch viel zu viele kommen mit irgendeinem
Aggro Berlin mist an und es nervt einfach nur.


----------



## Xentos (10. Juni 2007)

Also ich muss mich jz. Outen.

Den ich gehöre zu diesen Jugendlichen die Deutschen Rap hören und so in freundeskreisen reden.

Bei uns ist das aber schon "normal" uns so zu beschimpfen und so, ich weiß dass ist kein Argument

aber ändern kann ich es auch nicht.

Ich z.b bin in einer clique von rund 10 Man die gerne mal so manchen mist machen , aber dazu stehe ich!!!



Aber wen ich WoW spiele bin ich ganz anders , viele aus meiner Gilde haben mich schon für Erwachsen

gehalten und sonstiges. Weil ich mich anständig ausdrücke u.s.w ! 

Oder ist jemanden in diesem Forum mal aufgefallen das ich mich mit Vikalsprache hervorgehoben habe?


Naja so ist die Zeit heute. Es wird nicht mehr mit Anzug und schlips in die Kirche gegangen sonder mit baggy hosen leute abgezogen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## downESIR (10. Juni 2007)

Sorry, aber man sollte nicht direkt ein solches "Schubladendenken" aufbringen.
Schlechter Umgangston- dass müssen natürlich Leute sein die Hip Hop hören. 
Ich kenne genau so Leute die Rock, Pop oder sonstiges hören und manchmal aus der Reihe tanzen.
Ich höre kein Hip Hop, kriege aber natürlich durch Freunde mit was in vielen Liedern gesagt wird, natürlich gibts Titel/Texte bei denen ich euch Recht gebe, doch es gibt auch tiefgründige Lieder, die mit Sinn und Vernunft geschrieben wurden. Leider ist sowas wirklich selten geworden.

Ich bin wirklich kein nationalistisch denkender Mensch, doch ich würde diese Lässigkeit mit vielen Schimpfwörtern auf die enorme Einwanderrungsrate in den letzten Jahren schieben.
Bushido, auch Sohn von Hilfsarbeitern aus der Türkei. Azad, Eko Fresh, Kool Savas, alles Kinder von Hilfsarbeitern aus der Türkei. Das ist jetzt natürlich nur ein Beispiel, denn es gibt noch viele andere aus anderen Ländern.
Für solche Leute war/ist es schwierig sich einzugliedern, oft bedeutet das soziales Abseits und intoleranz der Gesellschaft in der man lebt.
Aggressionen kommen auf, diese werden von manchen mit Fäusten ausgetragen, manche fassen ihre Gedanken und halten sie auf Papier fest.
Ich verstehe schon, dass es nicht einfach ist und sage auch nicht das dies richtig wäre, doch eure Beispiele sind extremfälle.

Ich würde nie was gegen Ausdrücke sagen, solange der nötige Respekt vorhanden ist. Mangelnder Respekt ist aber die Ursache von mangelnden Bildungsmöglichkeiten für Einwanderer, Erziehung der Eltern und das soziale Umfeld. 

Es gibt überall Ausnahmen, auch in unseren Reihen. 

Meine Meinung, diese ist umstritten, aber wozu hat man eine "Antwort" funktion und gesunde Finger mit denen man was schreiben kann?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gruß


----------



## Melrakal (11. Juni 2007)

Dabei hängt für mich aber in der Schwebe, in wie weit sich die von dir genannten "Individuen" bemüht haben, sich einzugliedern. Der Wille muss schließlich auch da sein. Und den sucht man leider bei vielen vergeblich.


----------



## Amarillo (11. Juni 2007)

Wir hatten einen Praktikanten auf Arbeit gehabt (ca. 19 Jahre alt), der immer wenn er etwas witzig fand, der meinung war LOL in den Raum zu rufen.
Ebenso diese "Auf jeden"!

Bei solchem Gehabe kommt mir oftmals die Galle.

Was ist LOL? LOL hat keine Mimik oder Gestik!


----------



## Monolith (11. Juni 2007)

Im Internet wird bei jeder lustige, merkwürdigen, unglaubwürdigen oder komischen Situation (egal ob ingame im Spiel oder beim Schauen von Videos auf Youtube..) "lol" geschrieben oder im Teamspeak gerufen.
Da ist es klar, dass einige dies auch nach Außen hintragen und im "echten Leben" "lol" und "rofl" rufen...

Zum Thema HipHop: Ich höre auch HipHop - schon seit Jahren. Allerdings nur den HipHop welcher sich vom Gangstarap abgrenzt, wie die Fantas, Beginner, Blumentopf, Dendemann etc., aber auch amerikanischen wie Run DMC, Grandmasterflash... Leute die mit sich mit "Yeah", "Yo", "Alta", "Motherf***er, usw anreden schaue ich nur an und muss schmunzeln...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Nur das Problem ist das es dann gleich immer heißt "Er hört HipHop..." und somit auch die Leute eingeschlossen werden, welche nicht auf Sido und Bushido stehen....

Na denn,  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xentos (11. Juni 2007)

Aber so lange man sich in gewissen situationen angemessen verhalten kann ich miss dass ziemlich egal

wie leute eigentlich reden oder was für ein benehmen am leibe tragen.


----------



## OdSt (11. Juni 2007)

Ich kenne leider nur Vollidioten die diesen Gangstarap hören.


----------



## Averageman (14. Juni 2007)

Lächerlich, ich hab genau prophezeit, dass das kommt, nachdem ich den Threadtitel gelesen habe:

"Ich bin bei den aktuellen Musiktexten – bezogen auf Hip-Hop und Möchtegern-Rappern der deutschen Fraktion – echt nicht mehr auf dem laufenden. Kommt der Sprachgebrauch etwa aus den Musiktexten? Vorstellen jedenfalls könnte ich es mir, denn auch die ganze junge Fraktion, gemeint sind die 12-16 jährigen, legen genau diesen Sprachgebrauch an den Tag und vor allem in diesem Altersgebiet ist mittlerweile der Beliebtheitsgrad von Bushido und Co. sehr gestiegen...
"

Aber nachdem es noch deinerseits dahingestellt war, werd ich hier mal nicht böse rumschreien. NEIN! Es kommt nicht von den Musiktexten, ich bin genau mit dieser Musik aufgewachen, und in meinem Umfeld wurde schon so gesprochen, bevor irgendjemand überhaupt Deutschen Rap hörte. Jeder Erwachsene denkt, all diese Beschimpfungen, die Aggresivität und der Hass sind nur auf die Musiktexte hiesiger Musikkünstler der Deutschen Rapszene zurückzuführen. Aber meist vergisst man den Grund dafür im eigenen Haushalt zu suchen, aber um die eigene Schuld abzuweisen, dass sie vielleicht etwas falsch gemacht haben, oder einmal mit ihren Kids darüber zu reden, schieben Eltern die Schuld lieber auf einen Rapper, irgendwer muss es ja gewesen sein. Schlimmer finde ich dass alle die Augen genau davor verschließen, und so naiv denken, mit der Menge der Medien mitgehen, und die Scheiße schlucken die einem da aufgetischt wird.
Die Schimpfwörter hört man in der ersten Klasse Volksschule von seinen Kollegen, und damals war bei mir noch 1994 - und mal ehrlich!? Wer kannte da einen Bushido, oder einen Sido? 

Wenn sich ein Idiot ein Vorbild wie Bushido sucht, und die Texte lebt, sollte man sich halt auch fragen, warum er sich genau so ein Vorbild gewählt hat, und nicht sofort auf jenes losgehen.

Achja: Und erklär mir mal bitte den Unterschied zwischen "Möchtegern-Rappern" und welchen, die "echte" sind!


----------



## Mahoni-chan (14. Juni 2007)

Averageman, hättest du alles gelesen, dann wüsstest du, dass das Thema bereits durch ist ^^
Möchtegern = Bushido und Co. bzw. der gesammte deutsche "Gangster-Rap"

Niemand verurteilt hier Hip-Hop oder Rap im allgemeinen und auch niemand behauptet, dass die Musik die Alleinschuld trägt.
Fakt ist jedoch, dass sie einen sehr großen Teil dazu beiträgt. Musik prägt jede Kultur, jeden Lebenszykls, etc. Das ist und bleibt Fakt. Siehe Flower-Power times xD

Derzeit ist es in Deutschland der Gangster-Rap der total in Mode ist. Natürlich ist es nicht nur Rap, sondern das gesammte soziale Umfeld, angefangen im eigenen Haushalt der Eltern.
Mit einer guten Erziehung kann man den Ganster-Dreck hören und dennoch "anständig im Kopp" bleiben.


Es gibt niemals einen Alleinschuldigen, jedoch trägt die deutsche ganstger-szene einen sehr großen Teil zur Verbreitung dieser Sprachkultur, mitsamt der allgemeinen Einstellung, deutlich bei!


----------



## Qulhata (21. Juni 2007)

Mahoni-chan schrieb:


> Einen wunderschönen gutem Morgen werte Community,
> 
> ich weis, dass der Threadtitel sehr provokant ist, was er aber auch durchaus sein soll (er ist ja zensiert
> 
> ...



da haste schon recht was die musik angeht!!!
wer über 16 will so nen scheiß hören das der und der den längsten und so weiter haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 da gibts bloß eine möglichkeit auf igno und ticket


----------



## Soloran (26. Juni 2007)

Wenn ich unterwegs bin ist in meiner Gruppe gutes Benehmen absolute Pflicht. Hier fahre ich persönliche eine Null-Toleranz Politik. Wer pöbelt fliegt undzwar sofort und mit nem entsprechenden Hinweis. Sollte dann noch etwas entsprechendes hinterherkommen bemühe ich die GM's, die in der Regel auch recht ristriktiv durchgreifen.

Dies Gilt auch für meine Gilde in deren HdRO-Abteilung ich als Chef und bei WoW sowie GW als Offi. Unterwegs bin. Unsere Gilde mag klein sein ist aber sehr freundschaftlich und familiär.
Ein Anwärter bekommt daher bei uns eine genaue Einweisung, wird gut behandelt und ca. zwei Wochen geprüft, um zu sehen, ob derjenige ins Gildenklima passt. In der Regel fallen 90% durch. Wer obsessiv Flucht wird verwarnt und bei einem Rückfall direkt gekickt. Bei Flames gibts dann ja auch noch die tolle ignore-Funktion. 

Ich möchte mich beim Zocken in keinster Weise an irgendwelchen Nervlappen ärgern, und mir und meinen Gildies den Spaß am Spiel verderben lassen. Ein guter Ansatz ist: Behandele andere, wie auch du behandelt werden möchtest. Wenn sich jeder daran hielte wären die meisten Probleme garkeine.


----------



## Bogenchamp (5. Juli 2007)

hi ich bin selber 15 und wohne in einem kleinen kaff nun ja klein mit 8k einwohnern ... 
trägt nicht viel zur sache aber es stehen halt 3 riesig häsliche "betonblöcke" rum 
was da wohnt ist ja klar leute die nicht viel geld haben und da ich auch in der schule mit ihnen kontakt hab
ist ein rauer umgangston "standard" also folgende folgende situation ich und n kumpel spielt auch WoW 
unterhalten uns über pvp ... er mage ich hunter er sagt : ich wurde gestern von nem wl abgezogen ich darauf nur ein 
kleines "nub" aufeinmal springt mich von hinten ein wir nenen sie nur "assis" an mich hauts voll aufs .... 
nun ja steh auf frag ihn was das soll ... darauf seine antwort :" ich fi** dich du kleiner hur******* ich mach dich fertig ...... das ging dan so weiter irgendwann wurde es mir zu wild das heist ich hab ihn einmal gepackt 
und ihm eine gescheuert ... ihn weggeschupst .... aufeinmal als ob seine freunde hinter einer mauer gewartet haben kommen zu 5 auf uns los nun ja was dan kamm war unschön gab ein paar blaue flecken usw als dan nach EINER HALBEN STD der direktor kamm und uns auseinander genommen haben ... folge 5 eltern der "assis" und unsere Elterne werden gerufen wir haben alles erklärt und jeder hatt einen verweis gekriegt warum auch immer .... und in WoW gibt es schon öfters flames manchmal sogar nach einem duell von einem rouge 
aber es ist nicht so schlimm in WoW wie im rl bei solchen "assis" 

also WoW rules und selbstverteidigung ftw ! 

rechtsschreibfehler könnt ihr behalten ^^    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ps: es ist eher das soziale umfeld als die musik


----------



## Lorille (5. Juli 2007)

Anmerkung: Bei uns, in Bayern, bezeichnet "Huur" einen Landwirt, und Huurensohn ist, nun ja, der Sohn eines Landwirts.


----------



## Ingerim (5. Juli 2007)

Hab jetzt zwar nicht dne kompletten Thread gelesen sondenr bin nur zur ersten Antwort gekommen wo die Rede von möchtegenr Hip Hoppern war.
Nun stelle ich mir die Frage wie definierst du Möchtegenr Hip Hopperb zw an was erkennst du es. Ist das  für dich einfahc jemand der ne Baggy und nen Kani Shirt trägt und vllt noch New Era. Oder Anhand deren Verhalten.
Ich selbst bin Hip Hopper und ich lebe Hip Hop da es ja Ursprünglich eine Kultur ist/war die aber leider am Aussterben ist. Und ich bin auch erst 16 und benutze ab und zu auch diverse Ausdrücke im RL aber nur wenn es gerechtfertigt ist aber ansonstne gehört das nicht zu meinen Sprachgebraucht. Ich höre ich nicht wieviele andere Aggro Berlin Bushido und so sondenr eher den sogenanntne Untergrundrap und Dirty South auch wenn das nen anderes Thema ist.

Und ja ich bin auch der auffassung das Teil Musiktexte ausschlaggeben sidn zb. sind Texte von Frauenarzt oder King Orgasmus One nichtfür 12 Jährige bestimmt da die die Texte noch viel zu Ernst nehmen, obwohl sie untehralten sollen. Und von Gangsterap aller Bushido und Aggro Berlin auch ernstnehmen und nacherm einen sie wären oberkrasse Gee´s. Natührlich gibt es auch Gangster Rap der wirkich ne aussage hat und die Erlebnise des Rappers wiedergibt bsp MC Bogy.

Aber im allgemein ist nicht der Rap schuld daran sondern die eltern die Ihren kinden diese Cd´s hören lassen da eien Frauenarzt Cd bei einem 12 Jährigen nichts zu suchen hat. Aber diese Sprache war im Rap schon immer da hört euch bloß mal die N.W.A sachen an.

Ich kenne auch einige Berliner. Und die erzählten auch das es dort in diversen Bezirkes etwas rauer zugeht und Schlägerein usw an der Tagesordnung sind auch auf der Straße und es allgemein Rauer zugeht auch in der Sprache.

Es ist einfach nur peinlich wenn solche Lete wie im 2ten Post beschrieben meinen sie wären Überkrasse Gangster.

Fazit: Es istn icht die Musik schuld sondenr die Eltern und das Soziale Umfeld.


----------



## OdSt (5. Juli 2007)

musik kann einen aber auch beeinflussen


----------



## Minati (6. Juli 2007)

Apropos, "die Eltern haben eine Mitverantwortung"

Wenn deine Eltern dir - jetzt mal auf diese Musikgeschichte bezogen, verbieten würde, diverse Rapper zu hören ... was würdest du machen? Ein Verbot reizt doch ... Da können die Eltern also auch nicht wirklich hart durchgreifen. Ist doch genauso wie mit den Zigaretten. Wenn deine Eltern dir verbieten zu rauchen (reden wir mal jetzt nicht von den Nichtrauchern), dann rauchst du doch erst recht. Ist nun mal so, da kann man nix ändern. Klar gibt es auch solche Personen, die sich strikt an das halten, was die Eltern sagen und das auch respektieren, aber wieviel Prozent der Gesamtbevölkerung (junge Menschen) sind das schon?


----------

